# Wanted: Director of NC Botanical Garden



## RNCollins (Sep 22, 2014)

The North Carolina Botanical Garden has posted an opening for the Director of the Botanical Garden. 

Educational requirements: A minimum of a Master’s degree, with doctorate strongly preferred.

See the attached link for the announcement...


https://unc.peopleadmin.com/postings/48068


----------

